# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

## CKD

Như chủ đề mà CKD đã viết.. CKD sẽ cố gắng sưu tầm và tạo một một thư viện ảnh bitmap điêu khắc.

Với chủ đề này CKD xin tập trung theo chủ đề *TIÊN*.


_Lưu ý:_
** Để tiện cho việc úp ảnh, tạo ảnh chủ đề, xem trước cho các bạn tiện việc lựa chọn, tiện cho việc lưu trữ... CKD sẽ chuyển ảnh gốc từ các nguồn thành dạng JPG với chất lượng cao nhất 100% (nén ảnh nhưng không làm giảm chất lượng). Nếu các bạn muốn dùng ảnh dưới định dạng BMP thì có thể dùng phần mềm convert ảnh để chuyển.
** Phần lớn ảnh sẽ được úp trên diễn đàn dưới dạng attach file. Số ít được úp trực tiếp trên host diễn đàn hoặc trên flickr của CKD để tiện cho việc chia sẻ bài viết lên *Google+* hoặc *facebook*.
** Mình khuyến khích các bạn dùng chức năng *Like*  bài viết (phía trên, bên trái bài viết) để chia sẻ bài viết lên facebook.
** _Với chủ đề TIÊN.. nói chung sẽ có nhiều cách gọi khác nhau.. như PHẬT, THÁNH v.v..._

*Nhân đây CKD xin cảm ơn bạn QT đã tặng CKD bộ mẫu này để để chia sẻ cho các bạn.*

Xem thêm:
- Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh

----------

cuong, htp1991, jacky chain, jawu, mig21, Ozutagis, taih2, tranhai88, uyenuongtv, vanminh063, vannhi2012

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, jawu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, jawu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

cuongmasterbodega, htp1991, jawu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên


* Không hiểu lý do tại sao.. mấy mẫu này không có chi tiết trên mặt...

----------

htp1991, jawu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, jawu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

cuong, htp1991, jawu, Ozutagis, readonly, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, jawu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, jawu, moboleme, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

hk0569, htp1991, jawu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## Nam CNC

mẹ ơi toàn là Tiên TQ , cho em vài ông Bụt đi.

----------


## CKD

> mẹ ơi toàn là Tiên TQ , cho em vài ông Bụt đi.


Đây là bộ mẫu của china mà a... em có vẽ được bức nào đâu

----------

tranhai88

----------


## biết tuốt

bác có tiên của  tây k bác ? tiên trung quốc quần áo 3,4 lớp nhìn nóng nực quá mà mùa hè lại sắp đến  :Big Grin:

----------

tranhai88

----------


## cuong

chà! xem ra các bác được voi đòi "tiên" , hihihihi . em thì em im lặng down mỏi tay, tuy nhiên hổng biết ổng tên gì

----------

tranhai88

----------


## Mr.L

> mẹ ơi toàn là Tiên TQ , cho em vài ông Bụt đi.


có bụt mà bụt trong bọc dc hok anh ^^

----------

tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, nzhuhu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, nzhuhu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, minimalism, nzhuhu, Ozutagis, thaithienanh, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

htp1991, nzhuhu, Ozutagis

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, dungbu, htp1991, nzhuhu, Ozutagis, tranhai88

----------


## minimalism

Sao file toàn link jpg ko có file dạng bmp hả bạn

----------


## solero

> Sao file toàn link jpg ko có file dạng bmp hả bạn


Tất cả các ảnh raster đều có thể được gọi là ảnh bitmap. và JPG cũng là 1 trong những ảnh thuộc định dạng raster.
BMP chỉ là 1 loại file ảnh thuộc dạng bitmap ít (không) nén chứ không hẳn chỉ BMP mới là ảnh bitmap.

----------


## CKD

Lý do mình chỉ up ảnh đuôi JPG là vì:
- Ảnh mình convert là ảnh BMP với mức chất lượng khi convert ảnh là 100%. Tức về dung lượng có giảm đi nhưng không làm suy giảm chất lượng ảnh (có thể có nhưng rất ít, mình không chắc lắm).
- Do upload trực tiếp lên host diễn đàn (là data của diễn đàn) có khống chế về dung lượng nên mình không thể up file BMP với dung lượng rất lớn mà phải nén ảnh lại. Do đó cách thuận tiện & hợp lệ nhất là phải convert qua định dạng khác.. cố gắng giữ mức chất lượng càng cao càng tốt.
- Do đây chỉ là ảnh đen/trắng.. nên khi convert dù mức chất lượng là 100% thì dung lượng vẫn được thu nhỏ rất nhiều vì dữ liệu ảnh chỉ là đen/trắng  :Big Grin: .

----------

lanhhanoi, Ozutagis, tantuoi, tranhai88

----------


## biết tuốt

bác CKD có thư viện ảnh nhiều k? lúc nào rảnh bác up lên cho ae 1 it đi bác , up lên mediafire cũng được

----------


## Ozutagis

Tks bác nhiều nha  :Cool:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

các bác chỉ e cách chuyển đổi định dạng .Jdp qua BMP để sử dụng cho artcam với ạ

----------


## tranhai88

Thank anh CKD nhiều, có cái để vọc rồi  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Nguyễn Xuân Đạt

Bác nào có ảnh này hoặc vẽ dk mẫu này ko cho em xin với ạ. Em cảm ơn trước hi  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

